# Got a new toy



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I came across a good buy on a Remington 870 express magnum with a fully rifled cantilever barrel, I been wanting one for years and finally have one.

Anyone here have any slug gun experience? What kind of slugs can I expect the best accuracy from ? I bought a couple different boxes of sabot slugs today, at $15 for a box of 5, I'd like to keep my experimenting to a minimum!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

3 bucks a shot.....that's a bit! Not much of a shot gunner but it'd be a nice tool to have in ones arsenal!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I used lightfield when I had my Illinois piece. Thats what all the locals used so I assumed they knew more about it than me. I've still got several if you wanna come get um.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! I found some rifled, hollow point slugs (12g) at Walmart for $10 for 5. They are sweet


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

12 guage is all I use for hunting. Rifled slugs for deer. I have used several different brands but they all seem to shoot the same. Usually get the cheap federal slugs from walmart and they are just as accurate as any other I have used. Up in Maryland we were limited on how many deer we could kill a season so I only bought one box of 5 a year. Used one to make sure I was still shooting straight and the other 4 to get my season bag limit. Rest of the year I used #4 or #6 buckshot shells. 

Never used a scope on my gun though. Most of your good shots with a slug are gonna be under 100 yards. Anything over that are gonna be risky, imo. Best shot I ever made with mine was about 100 yards broadside on a running doe. Majority of my shots are under 50. If that was my gun I would take the scope off but thats just me. 

Those 870's are a pretty popular hunting gun. Should serve you well.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

This is what I hunt with. Ithaca 900 semi auto. Bout 40 or so years old but shoots straight and true.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd leave the scope on and try lightfields in it dooler. Pm sent on something else.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

countryjwh said:


> I'd leave the scope on and try lightfields in it dooler. Pm sent on something else.


 
I picked up a Hastings Paradox Cantilever rifled barrel for my 870 and they (Hastings) recommended 

Lightfield //Federal/ Rottwell


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna round up some Lightfields and give them a try, seen 3 decent bucks last night while we were froggin, hopefully get to break it in on one of em when season opens !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Breeze said:


> This is what I hunt with. Ithaca 900 semi auto. Bout 40 or so years old but shoots straight and true.
> 
> View attachment 338394


 This is a FINE piece breeze, I had an Ithaca deerslayer that I had a Game warden steal from me years ago. (long story). Ive often wanted to confront him about it as I see him pretty regular, but I was in the wrong at the time it was taken sooooooo. . . . .


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> This is a FINE piece breeze, I had an Ithaca deerslayer that I had a Game warden steal from me years ago. (long story). Ive often wanted to confront him about it as I see him pretty regular, but I was in the wrong at the time it was taken sooooooo. . . . .


Thanks! My dad bought it back in the late 60's for goose hunting. So it has the longer barrel on it. Killed many a goose and squirrel with it. When I got out of the army and back into hunting he gave it to me. Since I have had it I have taken many a deer with it along with a few squirrels and rabbits. It still shoots great and looks almost new. 

My other choices for a hunting gun would be either an 870 or a Mossberg 500. A lot of my hunting buddies back home used 870's and loved them. I have owned a Mossberg 500 and they are great hunting guns. 

Only issue I know the 870's had is they would jam occasionally when using 3" shells. Seemed to only happen to my buddies when it was cold and they were duck hunting. I don't remember what caused it but I do remember it was a pretty simple fix by the local gunsmith. 

I don't get into the real expensive guns cause I use my guns to hunt so they get beat up a bit. Besides I doubt any of the high dollar guns shoot any better then my old Ithaca...


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Breeze agree for most part unless you have fine Piece

I picked u a Unique 870 Wingmaster at Flea Market few years back ,as new nary a scratch rails truly as new, any rate I thought gun was a Phony as it was engraved such as an 1100, No 870 is engraved with Gold Trigger, so what the hell is this. in the engraving was a small banner so to speak and it said 870 so for 355.00 and I walk away with Gun, call Remington and ask what they hell did I buy, That is called enhanced engraved model with light contour steel weighs 1/2 lb less than regular 870 only made in 1996 You buy one, yes I did ,do you want to sell it, now this was from a Remington rep in NY, no think I will put this gun away and use the express in woods for some deer also turkey,Hogs So Some Guns deserve a special place


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Breeze said:


> This is what I hunt with. Ithaca 900 semi auto. Bout 40 or so years old but shoots straight and true.
> 
> View attachment 338394


Breeze, I had one of these 900's when I was a kid, and always regretted selling it when I went into the Military. A few years ago, I came across one (20 GA) on the Internet that was never fired, so I bought it. The one I had when I was a kid would group 5-shots in a 9" paper plate at 80 yards with iron sights. Those old Ithaca/SKB's are really sweet-shooting guns.

If you ever need it, I have the original owner's manual for this gun that also gives instructions on how to change the friction ring position between low-brass and magnum shells.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Hornady sst shoot the tightes group in my 870..


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a very similar 870 I spent about $150 on slugs to see what grouped best. Went to the range one day and beat up my shoulder. Sighted in at 85 yds. the worst was Remington Copper solids had a 8 1/2 in 3 shot group. The best were Winchester Supreme elite Dual Bond with a 3/4 in 3 shot group. The Winchesters also perform incredibly. I had one 180 lb. field dressed doe that I shot at 97 yds. Slug went in in front of one shoulder and stopped under the skin in front of the opposite hip Expanded to almost 1 1/4 in. she staggered off 10 steps and dropped. 
Spend some time on the range with different slugs to see which perform best!


----------

